# Applications sur Ipod Touch



## shotisohan (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Ma question va peut être sembler bête et basique, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse.
Les applications Iphone fonctionnent-elles (toutes et bien ) sur IpodTouch ?
Merci...


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Ben oui et non : l'ipod touch est un iphone sans la partie téléphonie, donc les applications liées directement à l'exploitation de la partie téléphonie ne fonctionneront pas. 
Par contre TOUTES LES AUTRES  sont les mêmes et fonctionneront sur l'ipod touch comme sur l'iphone.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2009)

Sur l'iTunes Store, c'est indiqué dans la fiche de l'application.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------

